# 33rd ANNUAL ANN ARBOR / SALINE BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP... SUNDAY APRIL 28, 2013



## koolbikes (Feb 27, 2013)

33rd ANNUAL ANN ARBOR / SALINE BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP ... SUNDAY APRIL 28, 2013
Get All the Details at : http://www.ann-arbor-bicycleshow.com/info.html
Don't Miss This Years Event ! ... Register for Your Swap Space Now !

*SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT*
We Will Be Celebrating the 50th Anniversary of the 1963 1/2 SCHWINN Sting-ray BICYCLE, there will be a Special DISPLAY AREA for "1963 1/2" SCHWINN Sting-ray's ONLY! ... So get the word out and tell those that have one of these Rare 50 year old bicycles to display it at the Biggest, Oldest & Best Bicycle Show in the Country.
Hope to See You There !


----------



## Dan the bike man (Feb 27, 2013)

I look forward to walking around the show!!!


----------



## catfish (Mar 2, 2013)

I'll be there!  Mailed in my vendor info a few weeks ago!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 2, 2013)

*33rd ANNUAL ANN ARBOR / SALINE BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP*

The fender doctor will be there!
Coming Since 1989!


----------



## jpromo (Mar 2, 2013)

I shall be there! Only a 15 minute hike for me :o Go ahead and camp on my property if you like.


----------



## catfish (Mar 6, 2013)

jpromo said:


> I shall be there! Only a 15 minute hike for me :o Go ahead and camp on my property if you like.




How much room do you have..... Might like to stop by and see you bikes.


----------

